

Ask HN: CSS framework for rapid prototyping? - maurycy

Most of the CSS frameworks I know let you to set the grid, the typography and few other things. It frees your mind from browse compatibilty issues, but you still have to worry about the actual design of the page, what costs a lot of time in case of rapid prototyping for purely experimental purposes.<p>Is there a CSS framework that contains a set of CSS rules for commonly used UI elements, like forms, buttons, navigation, user navigation and such, so you can work on the actual interface immediately?
======
qhoxie
A number of the 'heavier' (read: not barebones) frameworks have styles for
elements like forms. It sounds like you might be more interested in a template
of sorts, which would probably make more sense for RP.

------
earle
yeah YUI and grids do precisely this

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/>

